# not sure where to this



## Donald (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi All
      Not sure where to put this, Well I'am feeling down I had to take my pet Cat down to the Vets last week becouse her hind legs were sore she did not want to move much just sleep.

I had to take her back to the vet this afternoon but was not good and she had to be put to sleep she was an old girl about 18 years old so the house is a bit empty at the moment so feeling a bit down at the moment 

Thanks
Donald


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Donald, hope you sleep well with some good memories of her. We have 2 cats and I was never that keen but if anything happened to one of them I'd be distraut!!

I'd pour myself a glass of wine if I were you!

Take care.

Rossi


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2009)

hi Donald so sorry to hear of this , we get so so attacthed to our pets dont we , i know if i lost my ikkle dog id be like rossi distraght xx


----------



## Donald (Aug 13, 2009)

ok rossi thanks I, am off to bed and see how I feel in the morning still have to put her stuff away.

Donald


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh Im sorry to hear this Donald  I dont know what id do without my little dog . I hope you can think back on all the happy memories you had together , and you know you did the kindest thing at the end . ((HUGS))


----------



## Donald (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks steff  cheers


Donald


----------



## Caroline (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry your sad after loosing your cat. Our cat was 16 when he died about 5 years ago and I still miss the little bugger like mad.

You gave your cat a loving happy home and you did what was right to ease the suffering. Enjoy the good memories as they will help.


----------



## Donald (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks all it was getting to a stage that she did not want to move much. Will sort her stuff out later.She was a big part of the family.

Thanks all
Donald


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Donald, very sorry to hear about your cat. My dog, that I grew up with, had to be put to sleep aged 18 also - it was very sad, but the kindest thing because she was suffering from so many ailments. It's a grand old age for a dog or cat and she will have no doubt been loved and pampered throughout, so not a bad life!


----------



## Caroline (Aug 14, 2009)

Donald said:


> Thanks all it was getting to a stage that she did not want to move much. Will sort her stuff out later.She was a big part of the family.
> 
> Thanks all
> Donald



It is amazing how much of our lives our pets take up. When our cat went to pussy cat heaven it seemed appropriate to give his bed and stuff to the local place that took in stray cats till they could be re-homed. At the time we were all working so didn't want to take on another pet, but now hubby has retired we can.


----------



## Donald (Aug 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It is amazing how much of our lives our pets take up. When our cat went to pussy cat heaven it seemed appropriate to give his bed and stuff to the local place that took in stray cats till they could be re-homed. At the time we were all working so didn't want to take on another pet, but now hubby has retired we can.




there is a local cats protection branch here so will leave it for awhile before I think of anouther.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 14, 2009)

Donald said:


> there is a local cats protection branch here so will leave it for awhile before I think of anouther.



Wwe have a cats protection league place near us too. They are very strict (quite rightly too) who they will allow to have cats. WHen the hubby is s ettled into a routine we will explore as we want a cat that is OK with children (our little feller is almost 5 but is still not familiar with the concept of gentle).


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Donald...

I'm sorry to hear of your loss...The pain and emptiness you feel will take time to get over....Our bond with our pets are sometimes stronger than the ones with people...the relationship is special...I speak from experience here..my first cat got tragically run over in front of me in 97...the pain I felt at that time I thought would never go....in jan 98..I got 2 kittens...who I must say rule the roost here...

18 is an amazing age for a pussy cat....and she clearly had a loving and devoted family....sending you big (((((HUGS)))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## Donald (Aug 14, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Donald...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your loss...The pain and emptiness you feel will take time to get over....Our bond with our pets are sometimes stronger than the ones with people...the relationship is special...I speak from experience here..my first cat got tragically run over in front of me in 97...the pain I felt at that time I thought would never go....in jan 98..I got 2 kittens...who I must say rule the roost here...
> 
> ...



as for cat killed on the road I live on a main road and for years I started at 6 am and left house at 5:30 and a few times seen cats laying at the side of the road not a pretty sight. and on nightshift finshing at 4 am.You are right the  bond between us and our pets is strong when she was younger if she was hungry and if the dish was empty she let know she wanted feeding and at times a bit alof and the do not disturb sign went up and yes they rule the roost .


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Donald,

How are you doing?  

Our beloved mad mog died when M was a baby...it was such a blow as he was the coolest charecter ever (I'm biased!).  Quite soon after I caved in & we adopted another from the RSPCA.  Possibly too soon, but he settled in really well, gets on fabulously with M & although he's a very different cat in many ways, he's been still been very successfull at wheedling his way into our hearts (if not the neighbours, ahem! ).  I just found a house without a cat too sad & empty (even with a baby, I must be mad!!)  This from someone who originally didn't think much of cats...!

Anyway, hope you are feeling better.

All the best,

Twitchy


----------



## Donald (Aug 18, 2009)

not so bad now after a while I might see the local cats protection they always seem to be full with cats of all ages. They had a loveley black and white cat of about 8 months and the spitting image of Felix. Thank for asking.

Donald


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Donald said:


> not so bad now after a while I might see the local cats protection they always seem to be full with cats of all ages. They had a loveley black and white cat of about 8 months and the spitting image of Felix. Thank for asking.
> 
> Donald



Im glad you are feeling abit better now Donald  Adopting another cat sometime in the future is a wonderful idea , any cat would have a loving safe and stable home with you. I hope when the time is right you get another companian to fill the gap thats been left .


----------



## Donald (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks the last few days I have without thinking had looked to see where she was then remembering.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2009)

It's a horrible feeling, isn't it?  I definitely think a new boss (aka cat) is the way to go...I feel kind of lost if I'm not being yowled at, tripped up, having furballs spat out on me, brought presents of voles & feathers (he always eats the bird, yuk!)  Oh well, the first three I guess is his way of kindly training me up for a new baby again...  (obviously baby puke not furballs....I hope!!!)

Looking forward to hearing you've found a lovely moggy in need of a home! 

All the best,

Twitchy


----------



## Donald (Aug 19, 2009)

yea they all seem get under your feet and when she was younger one moment she was sitting there next she was raceing about like a mad thing till she tireded herself out. I will be speaking to the cats protection in the next week or so.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Know what you mean!  Our old cat used to have "Mad  Minutes" where he would tear around house, drrrrrrrr up the stairs, drrrrrrrrrrr back down, rocketing around until he'd catty-flop into a panting heap!  The new boy seems to manage to expend all his energy chasing & eating small furry/feathery things! Good luck at the CPL, hope you find a good 'un!


----------



## Donald (Aug 20, 2009)

spoke to cpl this morning but leaving it a few more days.The cpl Said they are pretty full at the moment a lot of pepole at the moment are handing cats hand over fist and they have not much space left.What I can not understand why pepole who take on a kitten then a few month down the line they go ooh then end up handing them in to places like the cpl sorry i seem to be getting on my soapbox. ok it looks like I will find nice one when I go look.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

Donald said:


> spoke to cpl this morning but leaving it a few more days.The cpl Said they are pretty full at the moment a lot of pepole at the moment are handing cats hand over fist and they have not much space left.What I can not understand why pepole who take on a kitten then a few month down the line they go ooh then end up handing them in to places like the cpl sorry i seem to be getting on my soapbox. ok it looks like I will find nice one when I go look.



Its the same here Donald , every single animal rescue centre is full to capacity and has a waiting list for animals to come in  Id love a cat but unfortunately Im allergic  I hope you find a lovely new companian soon.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Sadly same here too...makes me MAD!!!  Why get a pet if you can't/won't commit to caring for it?  (Mind you I suppose we ought to be grateful that at least they aren't all just dumping/drowning the poor animals...) If someone has a dramatic unforseeable change of circumstances & they honestly can't afford to feed / care for their pet any more, then fair enough, they're doing the right thing trying to get it rehomed & I can imagine how distressing that must be...but I can't help but suspect that moggy goes long before things that might be considered "luxuries"...  

Growl.  Right, off soap box. Sorry!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Sadly same here too...makes me MAD!!!  Why get a pet if you can't/won't commit to caring for it?  (Mind you I suppose we ought to be grateful that at least they aren't all just dumping/drowning the poor animals...) If someone has a dramatic unforseeable change of circumstances & they honestly can't afford to feed / care for their pet any more, then fair enough, they're doing the right thing trying to get it rehomed & I can imagine how distressing that must be...but I can't help but suspect that moggy goes long before things that might be considered "luxuries"...
> 
> Growl.  Right, off soap box. Sorry!!



I totally agree !!!! Im sure alot of the owners giving their pets up are still smoking (ewww) and drinking  As you say at least they are handing them in rather than drowning them which is a step in the right direction . I do think we live in a throw away society though , pets etc are thought of as  something to just get rid of when you cant be bothered to look after them anymore GRRRR


----------

